# Show Bed Aloof Golden?



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Show bed? Really? Bred*

I am boarding a dog at my house and like some know, I am pretty new to dogs. Got my first dog last June. Anyways this dog is a 7 month show golden retriever. He is just gorgeous, is very smart at shaping and focus when training. When not training, he is very aloof, sticks everything in his mouth, bites/mouths with no inhibition, will not react 90% to any noise, and is just like a big ol goober block head. When he plays with Jasper, all he does is bite hard and does not pick up when Jasper cries out and does a shake off but the golden still goes ahead and bites again. I mean I understand why he keeps on at it, but I mean I can not talk any sense into him, he doesn't react to anything and will just sit there when I hold him back, there is no emotional reaction or looking around, he just sits there. Is it a puppy thing? I find this not very normal but maby there are those kind ofdogs who are just very aloof with everything. 

Any thoughts?

ETA: I guess he is just aloof but he never reacts to anything, and that is what gets me.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Of course I am not looking at the dog but by your description it doesn't sound normal at all. Can he hear?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Of course I am not looking at the dog but by your description it doesn't sound normal at all. Can he hear?


You know that was one of my first thoughts, I know he can hear at some degree as he listens to verbal commands like sit and down, however, I may try wispering a cue to see if he can hear that. I have had this feeling that he has some kind of problem since I have met him but I just do not know what it can be.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

You would think though, even if he was deaf he would pick up on Jasper's physical cues that the play is too rough. Dogs can tell the difference in mouth movement when you gives commands also. So you could try making a really loud noise, or clank his food bowl around in another room and have someone spot for you and see if he reacts. 
If Jasper isn't one to bite back, the Golden might just be a bully. When Rayne is around more submissive dogs she can get very pushy and rough, but she doesn't act that way around a dog that will put her in her place. 

I've also heard that really confident, "I'm the biggest, baddest dog in the world" type dog is what they look for in a good show dog, the attitude. No show experience myself but maybe he was bred to be that way??


----------

